# Please help



## Marine (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi,

I'm MBA student in Bangkok. Now I'm doing my Thesis as subject ' Factor affecting to expats' decision making on accoomondation rental in Bangkok'. 
I have to survey more than 400 persons !!! 

Please help me for answering questionaire by accesing to below link ;

Factors affecting to foreigners' decision making for a rental residence in Bangkok area..

This questionaire is aimed to examine the outcome of total final result only.
Your help will be very useful and so much appreciated. 

Ps. Please ensure that you live in Bangkok.

Thank you in advance... Marine


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi Marine.

Perhaps a few Bangkok-dwellers will come out of the woodwork... sorry I'm Chiang Mai based, never wanted to live in Bangkok!


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Nor me....ugh!


----------

